# New online visa travel rules to the USA



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

They really arent that much of a change or a hassle, but I thought I would post.

The Associated Press: New online visa travel rules to US take effect


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I remember when this new rule first came out people were making such a hoo-haa over it. It's just like filling out the I-94 except it's electronic. Seems to me that it would make it all easier.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Apply here: https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov

The scam sites are already up and running -- surprise, surprise! Use the site above and don't pay the scammers.


----------

